
Business of Books - Panel Discussion: "The Book on Google" - joelhaus
http://www.booktv.org/Program/11546/Panel+Discussion+The+Book+on+Google.aspx
======
joelhaus
To summarize an interesting bit from the video; here are a few transcribed
slides about: The Three "Google Editions" Revenue Models

1) _Direct Sales from gBooks_

Users access eBooks online via Google Account ("the download disappears").

2) _Distributor & Technology Partner_

Retail partnerships; merchandising partnerships; support for online retailers
& ebook device manufacturers.

3) _Distributor & Technology Partner to Publisher websites_

Facilitate ebook sales direct from publisher websites (i.e. turning publishers
into retailers).

